# insertar un programa visual basic a internet



## jesusEMI (Oct 16, 2014)

Saben tengo un programa realizado en visual basic funcionando correctamente, lo que quiero es subirlo a internet o a una pagina web que tengo como lo podria lograr..
Quisiera compartir mi programa con los


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2014)

Para subirlo aqui solo tendrias que comprimirlo a .zip o .rar y :

¿*Cómo subo* imágenes y *archivos*?

Bienvenido !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2014)

jesusEMI dijo:


> Quisiera compartir mi programa con los



¿con los que o quienes ?


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 23, 2014)

Si queres compartir el código fuente, abrí una cuenta en GitHub y subilo ahí.
Si queres que el programa funcione desde un servidor WEB,  le pfiaste, probá con .NET, sinó PHP, MySQL y a pelarse las cejas de nuevo.


----------

